# Anyone here in Oaxaca?



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

Just curious anyone here in Oaxaca near the Puerto Angel and Puerto Escondido area?


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

Lorij said:


> Just curious anyone here in Oaxaca near the Puerto Angel and Puerto Escondido area?


If you aren't familiar with them already Google Tomzap forum for a very busy Puerto Escondido forum. Good luck!


----------



## beachbaby (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm in Puerto Escondido. TomZap gives an insight into the ****** community that I've encountered here since March 2012. I'm happy to answer any questions you may have.


----------

